

About that audition project - mseebach
https://ma.rtinseeba.ch/about-that-audition-project/

======
agox
I don't think a week-long project means a 40 hour project, as the author
suggests. In my experience, a week-long audition project has been typically a
5-8 hour project, something I can knock out in a few evenings.

Additionally, it's always been a toy example, typically in the vein of "read
some input from a file and do something with it". It can almost always be
knocked out with the standard libraries for any given language.

------
saching90
When there are bigger corporate hiring en mass then something like audition
project might be unfeasible but serves as a very good measure when hiring in
startups.

